# looking to buy bulk salt during events/Ocean County NJ



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

I am looking to buy bulk rock salt during storms. I need it loaded into my 2 yard v-box. I will buy from another contractor or vendor who is open/working during storms. I would also be willing to salt your jobs in return. Please contact Lou at 732-684-5660. Thank You We are located in Toms River NJ


----------

